# Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

*Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Bundespräsident Köhler ist wegen der Kritik an seinen Äußerungen zu Auslandseinsätzen, die als Aussage über den Afghanistaneinsatz interpretiert wurden, zurückgetreten!

siehe u.a. Bundespräsident Köhler tritt zurück | tagesschau.de
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,697781,00.html
http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1275303973028.shtml


Ich finde das unerträglich, dass sich ein Politiker wegen einer solchen ehrlichen Aussage und einer darauffolgenden Kritik diverser Personen zum Rücktritt genötigt sieht. Köhler empfand die Kritik wohl auch als Respektlosigkeit gegenüber seinem Amt.

Auf der anderen Seite ist es nunmal ein repräsentatives Amt, und seine Worte waren offenbar zu deutlich und/oder mißverständlich. Er selber hatte ja im Nachhinein erklärt, dass er nicht Afghanistan meinte, sondern es bei eiem Einsatz AUCH um die Wahrung von wirtschaftlichen Interessen gehen kann wie zB die Sicherung der Schifffahrt vor Somalia. Die Kritik an seiner Aussage entbehre jeglicher Rechtfertigung.

Schade, Köhler war an sich sehr beliebt bei der Bevölkerung...


----------



## herethic (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Schon schlimm wenn jemand zurücktreten muss nur  weil er die Wahrheit sagt die sich andere nicht trauen auszusprechen.

Ich tippe mal auf Druck von der Regierung her.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Köhler empfand die Kritik wohl auch als Respektlosigkeit gegenüber seinem Amt.




Und der Mann sollte bewunderung dafür ernten das er so konsequent ist mit SOFORTIGER Wirkung zurück zu treten wenn der Restpekt gegenüber seinem Amt verloren geht. Ganz davon abgesehen ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Kritiker.

Meine hochachtung!


----------



## JC88 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Hans_sein_Herbert schrieb:


> Und der Mann sollte bewunderung dafür ernten das er so konsequent ist mit SOFORTIGER Wirkung zurück zu treten wenn der Restpekt gegenüber seinem Amt verloren geht. Ganz davon abgesehen ein Schlag ins Gesicht für die Kritiker.
> 
> Meine hochachtung!




Stimmt schon. So drastische Schritte bedarf es manchmal. Allein um auf solche Missstände aufmerksam zu werden. Aber andererseits ist es auch schon Erschreckend das solche Schritte überhaupt nötig sind. Nachdem das oberste Staatsamt die vollkommen richtigen und ehrlichen Worte gesagt hatte.


----------



## debalz (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Ein Bundespräsident darf sich solche 2 deutigen Aussagen trotzdem nicht erlauben - wenn das bei einem Landesparteitag der CSU passiert -  ok, aber nicht beim höchsten Amt im Staat!
Er kann sich doch sonst so gut ausdrücken  - letzten Endes kann man mit so einer Äußerung aber nur unter Druck geraten und das hätte er wissen sollen. Außerdem sind Militäreinsätze nur Symptombehandlung und Zeichen fehlgeschlagener Außenpolitik.


----------



## EinarN (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



thrian schrieb:


> Schon schlimm wenn jemand zurücktreten muss nur  weil er die Wahrheit sagt die sich andere nicht trauen auszusprechen.
> Ich tippe mal auf Druck von der Regierung her.


Das passiert wen man unter notorische lügner leben u. arbeiten muss.

Der weg zur diktatur ist bereitz weit offen. 
Mal sehen was noch so alles kommt.


----------



## kenji_91 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



thrian schrieb:


> Schon schlimm wenn jemand zurücktreten muss nur  weil er die Wahrheit sagt die sich andere nicht trauen auszusprechen.
> 
> Ich tippe mal auf Druck von der Regierung her.



Schlecht getippt.
Der BPräsident hat mit der Regierung nix zu tun.
Er ist nämlich als ein Teil der Judikative zu sehen und die Judikative ist gegenüber der Regierung und der Legislative unabhängig.
Da der BPräsident auch keine Parteizugehörigkeit hat, ist er von dem Ganzen losgelöst, wie es auch sein sollte, und unparteiisch.
Es geht mehr um seine Repräsentationsfunktion, die in letzter Zeit zerüttet wurde, weswegen auch weiterer Reputationsschaden zu befürchten ist.
Und bevor das Amt des BPräsidenten völlig seinen Prestige verliert, hat er die Debatte verlassen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Ich mochte Köhler zwar als Menschen, aber als oberste Instanz DL´s hat er versagt. Kein Kommentar zu Gesetzesentwürfen, immer hat er fast alles einfach abgesegnet - und das obwohl er der mächtigste im Staate ist.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> Schlecht getippt.
> Der BPräsident hat mit der Regierung nix zu tun.
> Er ist nämlich als ein Teil der Judikative zu sehen und die Judikative ist gegenüber der Regierung und der Legislative unabhängig.


 formal gesehen ja, aber hinter den Kulissen sieht das anders aus, und wenn da ein gewisser Druck ist, den die Regierungsmitglieder auch durch die Blume öffentlich ausdrücken können, dann wird es schwer. 

Der Präsident braucht halt auch denn 100%igen Rückhalt der Regierung - nicht unbedingt Meinungsübereinstimmung und Zusammenarbeit, aber respektvolle Neutralität und nicht so eine Kritik, die wohl im Hintergrund noch viel heftiger gewesen sein muss als das, was man öffentlich mitbekommen hat.


@Devil: "einfach abgesegnet" stimmt so nicht. Er hat bei vielen Entscheidungen lange überlegt, vor allem bei der Sache mit den Neuwahlen 2005.


----------



## labernet (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



> und das obwohl er der mächtigste im Staate ist



stimmt so nicht, alles was er macht ist, die gesetze im endeffekt zu unterschreiben. andere präsidenten haben diese aufgabe einfach so ohne große (oder keine) diskussion gemacht. horst köhler dagegen hat diese funktion sehr gewissenhaft ausgeübt, mehr als alle andere präsidenten bis dato.


----------



## TwilightAngel (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



labernet schrieb:


> stimmt so nicht, alles was er macht ist, die gesetze im endeffekt zu unterschreiben. andere präsidenten haben diese aufgabe einfach so ohne große (oder keine) diskussion gemacht. horst köhler dagegen hat diese funktion sehr gewissenhaft ausgeübt, mehr als alle andere präsidenten bis dato.


Ja, aber diese eine Unterschrift machte ihn quasi trotzdem zum mächtigsten mann im Staat, denn ohne Unterschrift kannste jedes Gesetz in die Tonne kloppen. Im Gegensatz zu seinem Vorgänger hat man gemerkt, dass er sich gerade bei Gesetzen schon Gedanken gemacht hat. Indem er die Unterschrift verweigerte, hat er ja häufiger der Regierung vor den Kopf gestossen und das war auch nötig. Damit hat er sich ja auch bei der Merkel und ihren Leuten so unbeliebt gemacht. Er war unbequem. Sein Vorgänger war dagegen unsichtbar, von dem ist mir nichts in Erinnerung geblieben, weil er mir so gut wie nie aufgefallen ist.

Sicher ist auch Köhler nur ein Mensch, aber er hat auch mal ungeliebte Wahrheiten ausgesprochen. Sicherlich hätte er sich besser ausdrücken können, um weniger Kritik heraufzubeschwören, aber er ist kein Vollblutpolitiker und in punkto diplomatischer Äusserungen hätte man ihm vielleicht einfach mal helfen können. Aber das hat ja offensichtlich niemand getan, sonst wäre seine Afghanistan-Äußerung sicher anders formuliert gewesen. Er hatte doch nichtmal mehr Rückhalt seitens der Leute, die ihn zum Bundespräsidenten gemacht haben (Merkel/Westerwelle & Co.). Es war eine Frage der Zeit, bis es soweit kommt wie heute.

Es ist eine Schande, denn er hatte Profil. Ich war nicht mit allem einverstanden, was er gesagt/getan hat aber unterm Strich halte ich ihn für einen fähigen Bundespräsidenten mit menschlichen Schwäche.

Meiner Meinung nach trotz allem ein großer Verlust.


----------



## facehugger (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Der mächtigste im Staat??? Wohl nur auf dem Papier


----------



## Squatrat (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Ich finde es sehr schade das er zurückgetreten ist, vorallem da mir zur Zeit keine alternativen Politiker einfallen die das Amt übernehmen könnten.

Die Aussage die er gebracht hat war natürlich falsch und mit Garantie nicht so gemeint. Jedoch wurde die ganze Sache von den Medien wieder auf Teufel komm raus aufgeputscht.

Ich glaube wirklich nicht das dieser Politker es für gut heißt Kriege wegen wirtschaftlicher Handelswege zu führen. Dafür hat er sich teilweise zu kritisch gegenüber von manchen Wirtschaftlichen Vorgängen geäußert.


----------



## Birdy84 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



debalz schrieb:


> Ein Bundespräsident darf sich solche 2 deutigen Aussagen trotzdem nicht erlauben - wenn das bei einem Landesparteitag der CSU passiert -  ok, aber nicht beim höchsten Amt im Staat!


Dennoch ist er nur ein Mensch. Da der Mann sonst so vernünftig war, ist die Kritik übertrieben gewesen.


----------



## Icejester (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



facehugger schrieb:


> Der mächtigste im Staat??? Wohl nur auf dem Papier



Nicht einmal da. Das ist und bleibt der Bundeskanzler. Der Präsident ist eher der Grüß-August. In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie ist das auch nicht weiter erstaunlich.


----------



## Genghis99 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Icejester schrieb:


> Nicht einmal da. Das ist und bleibt der Bundeskanzler. Der Präsident ist eher der Grüß-August. In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie ist das auch nicht weiter erstaunlich.




Der Bundespräsident ist das Staatsoberhaupt. Ohne seine Unterschrift hat kein einziges Bundesgesetz Rechtskraft. Seine Unterschrift verantwortet der Präsident nur seinem persönlichen Gewissen.

Einziger zulässiger Schluss - ein zurücktretender Präsident möchte dies in Zukunft nicht mehr tun.

Im Resultat : Eine unglaubliche Blamage für die, die diese Gesetze beschliessen. Gleichzusetzen mit "Sonntag ist Bundestagswahl und Keiner geht hin."


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Abgesehen davon, dass der Horschtle sein Amt eine erste Amtszeit relativ souverän abgeleistet hat, hätte er nicht wiedergewählt werden sollen, denn was er so engagiert begonnen hatte, siechte die letzten Monate eher dahin und fand den absoluten Tiefpunkt seit Beginn diesen Jahres.
Vollkommen verloren gegangen sind ihm in Zeiten der schweren Krise sein bis dahin so "gefürchteter" Biss, seine Fähigkeit sich auch mal einzumischen und aufzurütteln. Statt dessen Stille. 

Aber das ist nicht der Hauptgrund meiner Kritik.
Er hat sich also erlaubt die "Wahrheit" zu sagen, war "ehrlich" und nannte die "Dinge" nun beim Namen und wurde nur deshalb aus dem Amt gemobbt?!?!


Der Horst hatte das Amt des Staatsoberhauptes inne. Seine einzige Chance aus dem Dilemma seiner Äußerung zu entkommen - ohne die grundgesetzwidrige außenpolitische Doktrin zu gefährden -, war sein Rücktritt. 
Was ist denn die Wahrheit?
Vielleicht, dass die deutsche Sicherheitspolitik (auch im Ausland) bereits seit 1992 (s. Abschnitt II, Nr. 8 (8) und (10) http://www.asfrab.de/fileadmin/user_upload/media/pdf/VPR1992.pdf nur das dort noch nicht von militärischen Mitteln zur Durchsetzung gesprochen wurde) völlig dem Grundgesetz zuwider läuft, ohne dass es bisher eine entscheidende Intervention gegen diese schleichende Aufweichung gegeben hätte. 
Ein von der selben Verfassung getragenes und sie eigentlich repräsentierendes Staatsoberhaupt kann so etwas eventuell gerade noch stillschweigend hinnehmen (auch wenn ich das schon mehr als bedenklich finde) - sich jedoch dann aktiv hinter diese Doktrin zu stellen, entzieht im selbst die Legitimation zu diesem Amt. Er macht sich damit offen zu einem Verfassungsfeind.
Dass der Horst auch sonst ein etwas "komisches" Verständnis der Verfassungsorgane hatte, lässt sich ebenso gut an einer anderen Stelle von vor gut 14 Tagen darstellen, als er es als Anomalie ansah, dass Bürger ihre verfassungsmäßigen Rechte wahrnehmen. Auch dafür war er bereits - durchaus berechtigt! - in die Kritik geraten.
Sehr gut trifft das dieser Kommentar.

Die Begründung für seinen Rücktritt mit "mangelndem Respekt vor seinem Amt" setzt dem Ganzen dann lediglich noch den passenden Hut auf und lässt einzig die Vermutung der Realitätsverweigerung zu.

*Er* ist nicht das Amt. 
*Er* hat das Amt lediglich inne, sollte im gerecht werden, es ausfüllen. Nur hat *er* das eben in letzter Zeit nicht getan. Im Gegenteil. *Er* hat diesem Amt nicht den nötigen Respekt gezollt und es sogar selbst durch seine Äußerungen beschädigt. Und genau deshalb richtet sich die Kritik ganz speziell an *ihn*!
Das zeigt auch ganz deutlich die erfolgte Distanzierung und nachfolgende "Präzisierung" seiner Aussagen durch das Bundespräsidialamt. Allerdings kann dies nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen, dass der Horst die Bemerkung sehr wohl gerade im Zusammenhang mit der Sicherheitslage in Afghanistan getätigt hat. Denn die Fragestellung des Interviewers lässt gar keine andere Möglichkeit der Deutung zu.


Der fehlende Rückenhalt kommt also, nicht wie so gern vermutet, von seiner Partei oder der ihn stützenden und ihm erst zu diesem Amt verhelfenden Parteienkoalition, sondern explizit aus seinem Ressort und den dieses Amt schützenden Beamten des Bundespräsidialamtes.
Vermutlich hat ihn gerade das so verletzt ...

Edit: 2 Links gefixt


----------



## Squatrat (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass der Horschtle sein Amt eine erste Amtszeit relativ souverän abgeleistet hat, hätte er nicht wiedergewählt werden sollen, denn was er so engagiert begonnen hatte, siechte die letzten Monate eher dahin und fand den absoluten Tiefpunkt seit Beginn diesen Jahres.
> Vollkommen verloren gegangen sind ihm in Zeiten der schweren Krise sein bis dahin so "gefürchteter" Biss, seine Fähigkeit sich auch mal einzumischen und aufzurütteln. Statt dessen Stille.
> 
> Aber das ist nicht der Hauptgrund meiner Kritik.
> ...



Der Mann hatte eine gewisse Vorstellung wie er sein Amt führen wollte, das war ihm nach dieser "Hetzkampagne" nicht mehr möglich und er trat zurück.

Die Aussage mit den Handelswegen würde ich eher mit Atalanta in Verbindung bringen als mit Afganistan. Ganz einfach weil Afganistan nicht gerade als Wirtschafts Wunderland bekannt ist. Das Land hat kaum was zu bieten weder Öl noch sonst irgendwas. Ausser vielleicht einem Haufen Opium. Somit passt die Aussage zu Afganistan.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Squatrat schrieb:


> ...........
> 
> Die Aussage mit den Handelswegen würde ich eher mit Atalanta in Verbindung bringen als mit Afganistan. Ganz einfach weil Afganistan nicht gerade als Wirtschafts Wunderland bekannt ist. Das Land hat kaum was zu bieten weder Öl noch sonst irgendwas. Ausser vielleicht einem Haufen Opium. Somit passt die Aussage zu Afganistan.


 


Genau diese Relativierungsversuche kamen ja dann auch vom Bundespräsidialamt ... und eben deshalb habe ich den Link zu der Originalfassung des unverkürzten Interviews mitgeliefert, aus welchem sich glasklar der Bezug Köhlers zu Afghanistan erschließt und eben nicht ein fiktiver, vermuteter oder wie auch immer hineingedeuteter Zusammenhang zur "Atalanta-Mission". Der Interviewer fragt explizit nach Köhlers Meinung zu Afghanistan und nicht zum Horn von Afrika o.ä. (was auch blöd wäre, wenn der Präsident extra in Afghanistan "zwischenparkt" um ein paar markige Sprüche an die dortige Truppe zu richten). Auch wird im Kontext des ganzen Interviews in Köhlers Meinung keinerlei Bezug zu einer anderen Mission deutlich.


Ansonsten:
Afghanistan kaum etwas zu bieten?
Bodenschätze: Afghanistan ? Wikipedia
und Handelsrouten: Afghanistan ? Wikipedia

Naja ...


----------



## Squatrat (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> Afghanistan kaum etwas zu bieten?
> Bodenschätze: Afghanistan ? Wikipedia
> und Handelsrouten: Afghanistan ? Wikipedia
> ...



Und du glaubst es ist unter den aktuellen Umständen möglich da einen sicheren Abbau durchzuführen? Außerdem gab es diese Bodenschätze auch schon vor der Besetzung der der ISAF Truppe, und das Land war trotzdem extrem verarmt.

Ich bin selbst gegen den Afghanistan Einsatz. Nur kann ich es nicht mehr höhren wie die Taliban als harmlose Freiheitskämpfer dargstellt werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Ich finde es nur merkwürdig das in einen Land wo die Meinungsfreiheit  angeblich so hoch geschätzt wird eine Person so unter Druck gesetzt wird  weil sie einmal davon gebrauch gemacht hat das sie sich genötigt sieht das Amt nieder zu legen. 

Auch interessant der spruch unserer merkel,, Ich bedaure stark ...... "

Ein Schelm wer da böses denkt


----------



## rocc (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Mir gefallen besonders die eventuellen Kandidaten nicht. Frau von der Leyen und Schäuble? Bewahrheitet sich das, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Birdy84 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Genau diese Relativierungsversuche kamen ja dann auch vom Bundespräsidialamt ... und eben deshalb habe ich den Link zu der Originalfassung des unverkürzten Interviews mitgeliefert, aus welchem sich glasklar der Bezug Köhlers zu Afghanistan erschließt und eben nicht ein fiktiver, vermuteter oder wie auch immer hineingedeuteter Zusammenhang zur "Atalanta-Mission". Der Interviewer fragt explizit nach Köhlers Meinung zu Afghanistan und nicht zum Horn von Afrika o.ä. (was auch blöd wäre, wenn der Präsident extra in Afghanistan "zwischenparkt" um ein paar markige Sprüche an die dortige Truppe zu richten). Auch wird im Kontext des ganzen Interviews in Köhlers Meinung keinerlei Bezug zu einer anderen Mission deutlich.


Dann hat er sich eben missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber es später klar gestellt. Was ist denn so schlimm daran?


----------



## labernet (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

so wie es ausschaut wird die zensursula befürwortet o.o


----------



## Nuklon (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Zensursula? Schäuble?
Bitte in Personalunion.
Dann sind sie Deutschlands Schauläufer in der Welt und Gesetzesunterschreiber. Machen dürfen sie aber keine mehr.
Ähm, wartet, da war was mit Ehre und Respekt und was von staatsmännisch. Wie so oft steckt der Teufel im Detail. 

Das Schlimme ist das selbst politikfreundliche Presse keinen weiß, der genug Reputation hat um diesen Posten auszufüllen. Wie hat jemand gesagt: "Da nehmen wir lieber den Stoiber."


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Squatrat schrieb:


> ... Nur kann ich es nicht mehr höhren wie die Taliban als harmlose Freiheitskämpfer dargstellt werden.


 
 Wo und wann hab ich das denn? 
Es ging nur um Köhler.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Dann hat er sich eben missverständlich ausgedrückt, aber es später klar gestellt. Was ist denn so schlimm daran?


 
Klaro ... 
Die s.g. "Klarstellung" kam vom Bundespräsidialamt, nicht von Köhler! Der hat gar nix klargestellt (wahscheinlich, weil er das was er gesagt hat auch so meint). Wenn du seine "Abschiedsrede" meinst, da hat er lediglich bedauert, dass man ihn "missverstanden" hat. Dort hätte er ja die Möglichkeit gehabt das unmissverständlich auszudrücken. Hat er nich, dafür lieber die beleidigte Leberwurst gespielt.


----------



## einblumentopf (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

Wenn ich jetzt höre das es von der Leyen oder Schäuble werden sollen, wird mir ganz anders. In meinen Augen wäre es ein Eingeständnis des totalen Versagens wenn man nicht einmal eine Person außerhalb des aktuellen (unbeliebten) Regierungsbalks finden würde. Eigentlich kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass Frau Merkel nicht soweit denken kann, um zu erkennen wie Unbeliebt diese Personen schon jetzt sind. Ich für meinen Teil würde auch versuchen jemanden außerhalb des täglichen politischen Geplänkels zu suchen. Meine Kanditaten wären z.B. Kurt Biedenkopf (ehm. sächsischer Ministerpräsident), ein sehr integerer und neutraler Mann, trotz CDU Parteimitgliedschaft. Wenn man jemanden von ganz außerhalb der Politik suche würde, wäre das sicher auch nicht schlecht. Ein guter Kandidat wäre meiner Meinung nach dort der ehemalige ARD Nachrichtenmoderator Ullrich Wickart. So mal meine Gedanken zu dem derzeitigen Dilemma.


----------



## padme (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*

wird dann, wenns soweit ist, ursula mit ihren kindern ins schloss bellevue einziehen?
ich frag mich nur, hat das schloss denn so viele zimmer für ihre kinder?


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Klaro ...
> Die s.g. "Klarstellung" kam vom Bundespräsidialamt, nicht von Köhler! Der hat gar nix klargestellt (wahscheinlich, weil er das was er gesagt hat auch so meint). Wenn du seine "Abschiedsrede" meinst, da hat er lediglich bedauert, dass man ihn "missverstanden" hat. Dort hätte er ja die Möglichkeit gehabt das unmissverständlich auszudrücken. Hat er nich, dafür lieber die beleidigte Leberwurst gespielt.


Afaik kam die Richtigstellung von seinem Sprecher. Wieso sollte er das Thema bei seinem Abschied noch mal wieder aufgreifen, obwohl es doch mittlerweile klar sein sollte?

Ich denke nicht, dass er beleidigte Leberwurst spielt, sondern eher die Konsequenzen aus einer übertriebenen Kritik zieht, um den Kritikern einen Schuss vor den Bug zu geben. Schließlich stehen laut heute Journal ein Großteil des Volks sowie hochrangige Politiker hinter seiner Entscheidung.

Btw. natürlich steht bei jedem Auslandseinsatz auch ein gewisser Eigennutzen im Vordergrund. Wer das nicht wahr haben will, muss aus seiner Peter Pan Welt aufwachen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Afaik kam die Richtigstellung von seinem Sprecher. Wieso sollte er das Thema bei seinem Abschied noch mal wieder aufgreifen, obwohl es doch mittlerweile klar sein sollte?


Quelle?
Meine ist im ersten Beitrag aufgeführt.
Das Thema ist keinesfalls klar.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass er beleidigte Leberwurst spielt, sondern eher die Konsequenzen aus einer übertriebenen Kritik zieht, um den Kritikern einen Schuss vor den Bug zu geben. ...


 
Übertriebene Kritik? Wohl eher berechtigt. Zumindest von denen, die konsequent schon immer gegen die Interventionspolitik der letzten Bundesregierungen im Rahmen der vertretenen Geostrategie des Neoimperialismus vorgehen - also der Kritik der linken Kräfte (nicht allein Partei), der Friedensbewegungen und pazifistischen (sehr wohl auch christlichen) und Hilfs-Organisationen.

Übertriebene Kritik zieht hier nur bei den Vertretern der SPD, Grünen, die wider besseren Wissens und obwohl sie selbst dem Afghanistaneinsatz unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen zustimmten, jetzt auf einmal die lautesten Gegner der Äußerung stellten.
Das aber auch nur, um sich vom eigenen schlechten Gewissen (so vorhanden) zu befreien.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> .... Schließlich stehen laut heute Journal ein Großteil des Volks sowie hochrangige Politiker hinter seiner Entscheidung...


 
Verffentlichte und ffentliche Meinung - ZDF heute journal - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
meinste das?
Wo findest du denn da die breite Zustimmung zum Afghanistaneinsatz unter der Prämisse der Legalisierung von Handelskriegen? Schon ohne diesen Zusatz gibt es eine breite, parteienübergreifende 2/3-Mehrheit gegen deutsche Kriegsbeteiligungen im Ausland. Daran hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert. Nur weil der "arme" Horst von vielen als integer und staatsmännisch angesehen wird und nun das Handtuch geworfen hat, weil seine "Wahrheit" ihm auf die Füße gefallen ist, kann man daraus nicht gleich einen Rückhalt für Krieg in der Bevölkerung konstruieren.



Birdy84 schrieb:


> .... Btw. natürlich steht bei jedem Auslandseinsatz auch ein gewisser Eigennutzen im Vordergrund. Wer das nicht wahr haben will, muss aus seiner Peter Pan Welt aufwachen.


 
Der Auslandseinsatz der Bundeswehr unterliegt strikten Regeln. Wer das nicht wahrhaben will, sollte sich mal mit dem GG befassen.



> *Art 87a Abs. 2 (2) GG:* Außer zur Verteidigung dürfen die Streitkräfte nur eingesetzt werden, soweit dieses Grundgesetz es ausdrücklich zuläßt.
> 
> *Art. 115a Abs. 1* *(1) GG:* Die Feststellung, daß das Bundesgebiet mit Waffengewalt angegriffen wird oder ein solcher Angriff unmittelbar droht (Verteidigungsfall), trifft der Bundestag mit Zustimmung des Bundesrates. Die Feststellung erfolgt auf Antrag der Bundesregierung und bedarf einer Mehrheit von zwei Dritteln der abgegebenen Stimmen, mindestens der Mehrheit der Mitglieder des Bundestages.


 
Die Bündnisfalle aus NATO-Vertrag und EU-Sicherheitsstrategien zieht in dem Fall übrigens nicht, wenn es um die Sicherung deutscher Handelswege und Ressourcenquellen geht. Das übersteigt *bei Weitem* das Mandat des deutschen Bundestages für Afghanistan zu bestehendem Einsatz.

Dass die Verfechter des grundgesetzwidrigen (übrigens schon 2006 von CDU und SPD gemeinsam zusammengeschusterten) Weißbuch der Bundeswehr das anders sehen ist mir schon klar. Nur gilt immer noch das GG als höherwertiges Gesetz. Es steht ebenso über der Natodoktrin von 1999 und dem bereits von mir im ersten Beitrag genannten 1992´er Beschlüssen der damaligen CDU-Bundesregierung unter Kohl. Bevor solche Formulierungen also nicht erhöhenden Grundgesetz-Charakter durch Gesetzgebungsverfahren mit Zustimmung des BVerfG erhalten, war´s das.

Auch die vergangenen Entscheidungen des BVerfG, die den Auslandseinsatz der BW in Afghanistan unter den damals gegeben Umständen betrachteten, würden den nunmehr geäußerten "Wahrheiten" von Köhler nicht mehr standhalten.
Aber die Klagen laufen ja jetzt. 
Warten wir es einfach ab.


----------



## axel25 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Übertriebene Kritik? Wohl eher berechtigt. Zumindest von denen, die konsequent schon immer gegen die Interventionspolitik der letzten Bundesregierungen im Rahmen der vertretenen Geostrategie des Neoimperialismus vorgehen - also der Kritik der linken Kräfte (nicht allein Partei), der Friedensbewegungen und pazifistischen (sehr wohl auch christlichen) und Hilfs-Organisationen.



Imperalismus existiert sogesehen nur noch in der fest eingefahrenen Meinung von Leuten wie dir. 
Der Imperalismus bezeichnet die Kolonialpolitik der europäischen Mächte 1860-ca. 1918. Hier übrigens auch die Rassenverachtung, sogenannte Negererhaltende Politik usw. 



> Übertriebene Kritik zieht hier nur bei den Vertretern der SPD, Grünen, die wider besseren Wissens und obwohl sie selbst dem Afghanistaneinsatz unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen zustimmten, jetzt auf einmal die lautesten Gegner der Äußerung stellten.
> Das aber auch nur, um sich vom eigenen schlechten Gewissen (so vorhanden) zu befreien.


Offenbar wollen die meisten Leute nicht wahrhaben, dass auch Politiker nur Menschen sind unt sich eventuell zweideutig ausdrücken.



> Verffentlichte und ffentliche Meinung - ZDF heute journal - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
> meinste das?
> Wo findest du denn da die breite Zustimmung zum Afghanistaneinsatz unter der Prämisse der Legalisierung von Handelskriegen? Schon ohne diesen Zusatz gibt es eine breite, parteienübergreifende 2/3-Mehrheit gegen deutsche Kriegsbeteiligungen im Ausland. Daran hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert. Nur weil der "arme" Horst von vielen als integer und staatsmännisch angesehen wird und nun das Handtuch geworfen hat, weil seine "Wahrheit" ihm auf die Füße gefallen ist, kann man daraus nicht gleich einen Rückhalt für Krieg in der Bevölkerung konstruieren.





> Der Auslandseinsatz der Bundeswehr unterliegt strikten Regeln. Wer das nicht wahrhaben will, sollte sich mal mit dem GG befassen.
> 
> 
> 
> Die Bündnisfalle aus NATO-Vertrag und EU-Sicherheitsstrategien zieht in dem Fall übrigens nicht, wenn es um die Sicherung deutscher Handelswege und Ressourcenquellen geht. Das übersteigt *bei Weitem* das Mandat des deutschen Bundestages für Afghanistan zu bestehendem Einsatz.


Nach dem Grundgesetz dürften wir überhaupt keine Auslandseinsätze mehr führen.



> Dass die Verfechter des grundgesetzwidrigen (übrigens schon 2006 von CDU und SPD gemeinsam zusammengeschusterten) Weißbuch der Bundeswehr das anders sehen ist mir schon klar. Nur gilt immer noch das GG als höherwertiges Gesetz. Es steht ebenso über der Natodoktrin von 1999 und dem bereits von mir im ersten Beitrag genannten 1992´er Beschlüssen der damaligen CDU-Bundesregierung unter Kohl. Bevor solche Formulierungen also nicht erhöhenden Grundgesetz-Charakter durch Gesetzgebungsverfahren mit Zustimmung des BVerfG erhalten, war´s das.
> 
> Auch die vergangenen Entscheidungen des BVerfG, die den Auslandseinsatz der BW in Afghanistan unter den damals gegeben Umständen betrachteten, würden den nunmehr geäußerten "Wahrheiten" von Köhler nicht mehr standhalten.
> Aber die Klagen laufen ja jetzt.
> Warten wir es einfach ab.



Köhlers Worte kann man so oder so interpretieren, wenn man sich jedoch jedes Wort einzeln vor Augen hält, rechtfertigt er den Afghanistan Einsatz nicht damit, einen Handelskrieg zu führen (wobei der Begriff von dir falsch verwenden wird, Handelskrieg bezeichnet im eigentlichen Sinne die Angriffe auf Frachter), sondern wohl eher, dass das der Afghanistan-Einsatz die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der BRD unterstützt.

Ich frage mich nur, welchen strategisch-wirtschaftlichen Wert Afghanistan hat. Es liegt ja nicht mal einem Meer.


----------



## padme (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



axel25 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, welchen strategisch-wirtschaftlichen Wert Afghanistan hat. Es liegt ja nicht mal einem Meer.



..aber ist es denn nicht auch so, dass jedes land das eine grössere armee unterhält, diese dann quasi auch nach einsätzen ruft, um nicht einzurosten.
wo sollten die amerikaner zb. mit ihren riesigen flugzeugträger verbänden hin?
im heimathafen vor sich hinrosten lassen?
naja wenn man das spielzeug hat, will man damit doch auch spielen, so kommt mir das manchmal in der aussenpoltik vor


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



axel25 schrieb:


> Imperalismus existiert sogesehen nur noch in der fest eingefahrenen Meinung von Leuten wie dir.


 
Lies dich mal ein: gegenwärtiger Imperialismus -> Globalisierung -> Geopolitik -> Geostrategie

Leute wie ich? Was bin ich denn für ein Leut? 

Natürlich dürfen Menschen Fehler machen. Sie müssen aber auch mit den Konsequenzen leben können. 



axel25 schrieb:


> Nach dem Grundgesetz dürften wir überhaupt keine Auslandseinsätze mehr führen.


Was also macht unsere Bundeswehr da draußen? 



axel25 schrieb:


> Köhlers Worte kann man so oder so interpretieren, wenn man sich jedoch jedes Wort einzeln vor Augen hält, rechtfertigt er den Afghanistan Einsatz nicht damit, einen Handelskrieg zu führen (wobei der Begriff von dir falsch verwenden wird, Handelskrieg bezeichnet im eigentlichen Sinne die Angriffe auf Frachter), sondern wohl eher, dass das der Afghanistan-Einsatz die wirtschaftlichen Interessen der BRD unterstützt.
> ...


 
Köhlers Worte lassen vielleicht an einem Stammtisch Interpretationsspielraum. Nicht aber wenn er sie öffentlich in seiner Funktion äußert. Dann nämlich sind seine Worte die Deutschlands mit allen daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen. 

nächster Punkt:
Handelskrieg ? Wikipedia


> Als *Handelskrieg* bezeichnete man ursprünglich die Störung der ökonomischen Nachschubressourcen des Gegners mit kriegerischen Mitteln, heute werden darunter meist aggressive politische Maßnahmen verstanden, die die eigene Volkswirtschaft auf Kosten anderer stärken sollen.


 
Dazu auch noch mal die Links zu Afghanistan:
Ressourcen

Piplines

und ein weiterer nicht zu unterschätzender Wirtschaftszweig:
Drogen

Bleibt also nur die Frage, *wer* denn unsere geostrategischen Gegner im Endeffekt sind? Mit Sicherheit die "Achse des Bösen" und wer kommt dann? Und danach?
Man darf das ruhig global betrachten. Wenn wir also davor nicht zurückschrecken, unsere Handelsrouten zu "schützen" und dabei anderen demokratischen Staaten in den Weg geraten, die denau das selbe machen, was passiert denn dann? 
Läuft das letztendlich auf Wirtschaftskriege hinaus oder nicht? Und marschieren wir dann in China oder GUS ein oder die bei uns? 

Wenn gar nicht erst *versucht* wird diese Bestrebungen zu unterdrücken und den Krieg wieterhin als Mittel der normalen, "wahren" Außenpolitik zu betrachten, fällt uns das *spätestens* auf die Füße, wenn es schlussendlich nur noch heißt: US vs. EU (falls überhaupt einer der beiden übrig bleibt) ....


----------



## axel25 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



padme schrieb:


> ..aber ist es denn nicht auch so, dass jedes land das eine grössere armee unterhält, diese dann quasi auch nach einsätzen ruft, um nicht einzurosten.
> wo sollten die amerikaner zb. mit ihren riesigen flugzeugträger verbänden hin?
> im heimathafen vor sich hinrosten lassen?
> naja wenn man das spielzeug hat, will man damit doch auch spielen, so kommt mir das manchmal in der aussenpoltik vor



Pronzipiell hast du recht, praktisch gesehen kann man auch ein anderes Land bitten, an einer Übung als Gegner teilzunehmen.



> Lies dich mal ein: gegenwärtiger Imperialismus -> Globalisierung  -> Geopolitik -> Geostrategie
> 
> Leute wie ich? Was bin ich denn für ein Leut?
> 
> Natürlich dürfen Menschen Fehler machen. Sie müssen aber auch mit den  Konsequenzen leben können.



Ja, und was steht in deinem Link.
Neo-Imperalismus.



> Köhlers Worte lassen vielleicht an einem Stammtisch  Interpretationsspielraum. Nicht aber wenn er sie öffentlich in seiner  Funktion äußert. Dann nämlich sind seine Worte die Deutschlands mit  allen daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen.
> 
> nächster Punkt:
> Handelskrieg  ? Wikipedia



Im Punkt Handelskrieg "muss" ich dir recht geben, hier habe ich mich geirtt.

Allerdings ist die Aussage von Hernn Köhler definitiv zweideutig und lässt hier großen Raum für Interpretationen zu. 
Beide Auslegungen versuchen u.a. den Außeneinsatz vor Somalia zu begründen.

Denn trotz der Rohstoffe in Afghanistan ist das Land defacto wertlos, weil wie im Link schön beschrieben, es ausreichend Ressourcen für den Wiederaufbau des Landes sind. Natürlich könnten sich andere Länder daran beteiligen (nach deiner Variante der Interpretation Köhlers Aussage) u.a. Deutschland. 
Und wenn von den Rohstoffen etwas nach dem Wiederaufbau übrig sein sollte, erst dann wäre es möglich, dass Afghanistan ein starker Handelspartner wird. Während des Wiederaufbaus wird es aber wohl eher ein zweites Afrika (Kakao!).


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bundespräsident Köhler ist zurückgetreten*



axel25 schrieb:


> ...
> Ja, und was steht in deinem Link.
> Neo-Imperalismus. ...



Und? 
Neu = Neo

aus dem Link:


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> *Gegenwart*
> 
> Gegenwärtig können die Vereinigten Staaten als einzige imperiale (nicht notwendigerweise jedoch als einzige imperialistische) Macht bezeichnet werden, wobei man die Stellung der Vereinigten Staaten nicht mit den alten „klassischen“ imperialistischen Mächten gleich setzen sollte (Münkler, Imperien). Der Politologe Herfried Münkler warf vor kurzem auch die Frage auf, ob den Vereinigten Staaten der Sprung über die so genannte augusteische Schwelle gelingen könnte. Nach Judith Butler rechtfertigten die Vereinigten Staaten den Irak-Krieg mit einem „imperialen Recht“, da sie ihn weder durch national noch international geltendes Recht begründen können. Die unilaterale Politik der Vereinigten Staaten seit dem 11. September hat auch zu einer neuen Imperialismusdebatte geführt. Hierbei wird der *neue Imperialismus* v. a. von einigen konservativen US-Außenpolitikern explizit gefordert. Dagegen wendet sich die neue imperialismustheoretische Diskussion, die den *neuen Imperialismus* als die gewaltförmige Durchsetzung der „neoliberalen Globalisierung“ begreift, wobei unter Globalisierung hier das „Eindringen kapitalistischer Sozialbeziehungen in jede Facette unseres Lebens und jeden Winkel unseres Planeten“ (Leo Panitch/Sam Gindin) verstanden wird. Der britische Wirtschaftsgeograph David Harvey begreift den *neuen Imperialismus* als eine neue Form kapitalistischer Akkumulation, die aus dem Scheitern der fordistischen Akkumulation durch erweiterte Reproduktion entstanden sei. Diese neue Form, die in den 1970er Jahren entstand und sich in den 1980er Jahren durchsetzte, bezeichnet Harvey als Akkumulation durch Enteignung.. Frank Deppe u. a. begreifen die neue imperial(istisch)e Politik aus den ökonomischen, politischen und ideologischen Strukturen des amerikanischen Imperiums als dem „Manager“ des globalen Kapitalismus. Der *neue Imperialismus* sei die „externe Stabilisierung eines internen Regimes.“
> Als Synonym zu „Imperialismus“ wird auch von Geopolitik gesprochen, wobei bei letzterem Begriff betont wird, dass neben offener Gewaltanwendung auch Konflikte unterhalb offener Gewaltanwendung stattfinden.



Zu:


axel25 schrieb:


> ...........Allerdings ist die Aussage von Hernn Köhler definitiv zweideutig und lässt hier großen Raum für Interpretationen zu.
> Beide Auslegungen versuchen u.a. den Außeneinsatz vor Somalia zu begründen.


Absolut nicht. Hab ich aber auch weiter vorn schon geschrieben. Einfach mal das Interview zur Gänze anhören oder nachlesen, dann erschließt sich der Kontext. In dem Interview geht es um Afghanistan und zwar ausschließlich. Wie man da Somalia hineininterpretieren will, ist mir unerklärlich.




axel25 schrieb:


> ......Denn trotz der Rohstoffe in Afghanistan ist das Land defacto wertlos, weil wie im Link schön beschrieben, es ausreichend Ressourcen für den Wiederaufbau des Landes sind. Natürlich könnten sich andere Länder daran beteiligen (nach deiner Variante der Interpretation Köhlers Aussage) u.a. Deutschland.
> Und wenn von den Rohstoffen etwas nach dem Wiederaufbau übrig sein sollte, erst dann wäre es möglich, dass Afghanistan ein starker Handelspartner wird. Während des Wiederaufbaus wird es aber wohl eher ein zweites Afrika (Kakao!).



Ich habe das Gefühl, du hast die Links nicht wirklich gelesen. 
Lies einfach mal den thread hier im Forum zu Afghanistan.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...0973-bundeswehr-aus-afghanistan-abziehen.html

"wertlose" Rohstoffe?
die Pipelines?
die strategisch wichtige Lage in Hinsicht GUS und Iran, Pakistan?

Du spielst nicht zufällig Strategiespiele?
Pax Americana ? Wikipedia
Neue Weltordnung ? Wikipedia


----------

